# nextbook 8 windows 8.1 16GB quad core tablet



## rustyrat

Hello, 


I just bought a nextbook 8 windows 8.1 16GB quad core tablet. When I started it up I had a little over 5GB of disk space(onboard memory), then I did the updates and downloaded the Netflix app and now its showing me that I only have 1.01GB left. That leaves me with barely any room for anything else. It also came with a 16GB microsd card. What can I do to be able to use this thing? It really seems like a worthless buy if you can not somehow use the onboard memory with the memory card at the same time. If anyone can please help me it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


Rustyrat


----------



## TerryNet

I moved your thread, as the nextbook 8 is not an Android device. It runs Windows 8.1.

The microSD card "memory" is not what is normally called memory (RAM) in a computer. It is essentially disk space. Use the card basically the same way that you use a USB flash drive.


----------

